# Please Help me with my theme



## shaiknbaik (Aug 27, 2011)

Hello i am very close to finishing my theme however i have run into a few bugs that i just cant figure out any help will be much appreciated! Thank you all!

1:Change Highlighting Image color (Picture)
2:Changing G mail Text and Current Folder?(Picture)
3.Change Swipe Down to refresh(Picture)
4:Change Contacts current tab? and bottom bar(picture)

I know that isn't very descriptive but that's why the pictures are there also keep in mind i am not a pro at this so any extra steps that you assume i know please include just to save time THANK YOU!

Notes:
-This is a Theme chooser theme
-This is currenty running on carbon jelly bean 4.2.2


----------

